# where is everybody



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

SSHHESH...I hear crickets!


----------



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

Don’t know… I check back every couple of days, but there seems to be little or no activity here.
I even made a new post in the Tools and Equipment forum about 10-days ago just to drum up some conversation, but it has not had a single reply and only like 45 views.
Maybe if someone made the first of the 300 obligatory annual posts on "which vacuum pump should I buy", it would stir up some response. :laughing:


----------



## nicktech (Jun 22, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> SSHHESH...I hear crickets!


i was thinking the same thing. lol! i guess works picked up a little.


----------



## hvac122 (Jun 17, 2009)

Be very very quiet. Were sleeping.


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi went on vacation last week but find the post are a bit slow


----------



## coolmen (Jun 4, 2009)

Just got back from vacation with the wife and twin toddlers. celabrated 3 years old down cape may NJ.
trip went well except that the planned fishing tri with the wife was rained out. We ended up going to atantic city casino for a few hours,Yes we won 350.00. 
Wifey did not like me saying I wanted to buy a meter.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

There was a big flame war. Everybody got banned:laughing:


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

coolmen said:


> Just got back from vacation with the wife and twin toddlers. celabrated 3 years old down cape may NJ.
> trip went well except that the planned fishing tri with the wife was rained out. We ended up going to atantic city casino for a few hours,Yes we won 350.00.
> Wifey did not like me saying I wanted to buy a meter.


 nice to hear there are some winners:thumbsup:


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

only thing i won was money at the casino


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> There was a big flame war. Everybody got banned:laughing:


 Not here, but elsewhere for me:yes:


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

In order to get posters, you gotta have thread starters and contraversial discussions. Ya gotta have a seed planter to get things to start growing.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

RoBoTeq said:


> In order to get posters, you gotta have thread st_*arters and contraversial discussions.*_ Ya gotta have a seed planter to get things to start growing.


Nathan wants a site that's as family friendly as Disney World. I wished him luck:thumbsup::001_tongue:


----------

